# New Micro Brewery



## Mitternacht Brauer (7/8/10)

Hi guys and gals

I read a snipet about a new Micro brewery in the local paper . Way to close to home for comfort. they intend to offer beer and pizza.

anyone know anymore?


----------



## BrenosBrews (7/8/10)

Mitternacht Brauer said:


> Hi guys and gals
> 
> I read a snipet about a new Micro brewery in the local paper . Way to close to home for comfort. they intend to offer beer and pizza.
> 
> anyone know anymore?



Ahhh, shouldn't post so early without reading...yes, new brewery opening there. AG formerly of Mountain Goat and 5IBC is the head brewer I believe.


----------



## Hargie (7/8/10)

...indeed he is...great opportunity for a top bloke to put his stamp on a new venture...i know he's over the moon to be back down closer to his beloved Melbourne...


----------



## seemax (7/8/10)

http://www.morningtonpeninsulamail.com.au/...re/1902903.aspx


----------



## dogs01 (8/8/10)

What is it going to be called?


----------



## Wolfy (8/8/10)

dogs01 said:


> What is it going to be called?


The Trick Golf Ball Company according to Google, which may be a little out of date.


----------



## wessmith (8/8/10)

Mornington Peninsular Brewery, and yes - it was the old trick golf ball factory!

Wes


----------



## Murcluf (8/8/10)

Wolfy said:


> The Trick Golf Ball Company according to Google, which may be a little out of date.


Those trick golf balls look great I'd love to have a few of those on game day.


----------



## Mitternacht Brauer (10/8/10)

Well I personally wish the guys all the luck in the world. I'm sure I'll be seeing them abit once they open as I'm just around the corner.

About time Mornington got a great brew pub and pizza joint.

But October is so fat away.... :icon_drool2:


----------



## taj (11/8/10)

wessmith said:


> Mornington Peninsular Brewery, and yes - it was the old trick golf ball factory!
> 
> Wes



hey Wes, are you doing installation? make sure you come visit. I'm still on the same number :icon_cheers:


----------

